# Overhead dust collection



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm planning to add overhead dust collection to my TS. Some will recall that I posted a topic seeking advice on this a few days ago. Based on what I learned there I was planning on ordering a Shark Guard.

Then, I accidently tripped onto the Penn State product

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TSGUARD.html

Relative to similar options from other brands, this is quite cheap - less than half of what some other brands costs.

Does anyone have any experience, knowledge or opinion on this thing?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Now THAT is cool. Having been making a lot of dust with my router table extension on my TS (even though it has two hoses hooked up to it) I still made a big mess. I would imagine that this unit could also be used above the router bit as well, to good effect.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

this is what SCHWARZ has to say about. http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/table-saw-guards-pass-and-fail


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Skeeter - On balance, that is a good review and I know Schwarz does not give good reviews unless he really means it.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I have one on my saw (Sawstop Industrial). As far as dust collection goes, it's complete crap. It might as well not even be there. My saw seems to shoot dust directly back at me, so it works at first for a through-cut, up until the trailing edge of the material goes under the guard. Then, because there's a gap between the bottom of the guard and the table top (the thickness of the material), that's when the dust comes out with a vengeance. This happens on every cut; offhand, I can't think of a cut where the gap isn't exposed, and the dust comes out, at some point. In addition, the front is like a swinging gate that doesn't hang down as far as the sides, so there's always some gap at the front, even before the trailing edge goes under.

I've lately stopped using the saw entirely, while I modify the guard into a proper dust collection hood.


----------

